# Inter - Lazio. 14 febbraio ore 20,45. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (11 Febbraio 2021)

Big Match tra Inter e Lazio, con i primi che sapranno già il risultato del Milan. La Lazio arriva da 6 vittorie di fila ed è in ottima forma.

Dove vedere il match? Su Sky alle ore 20.45


----------



## kipstar (11 Febbraio 2021)

se ci fosse un pari....grasso che cola....
per me vittoria abbastanza secca dei nati dopo....


----------



## Solo (11 Febbraio 2021)

Lazio che arriva da 6 vittorie consecutive. Ho paura che questa la sbaglino....


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big Match tra Inter e Lazio, con i primi che sapranno già il risultato del Milan. La Lazio arriva da 6 vittorie di fila ed è in ottima forma.
> 
> Dove vedere il match? Su Sky alle ore 20.45



4-0 e striscione della Lazio "OH NOOOO"


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big Match tra Inter e Lazio, con i primi che sapranno già il risultato del Milan. La Lazio arriva da 6 vittorie di fila ed è in ottima forma.
> 
> Dove vedere il match? Su Sky alle ore 20.45



Vittoria facile dei neroblu


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2021)

Ovviamente vittoria facile inter con tripletta di Lukaku e gol da centrocampo in rovesciata.


----------



## vannu994 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big Match tra Inter e Lazio, con i primi che sapranno già il risultato del Milan. La Lazio arriva da 6 vittorie di fila ed è in ottima forma.
> 
> Dove vedere il match? Su Sky alle ore 20.45



Di sicuro non la perdono, mi ci giocherei una gamba.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Pareggino risultato migliore. Si ferma la Lazio in ottica CL e l'Inter non effettua il sorpasso in questa e (se noi facciamo il nostro) nel derby


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big Match tra Inter e Lazio, con i primi che sapranno già il risultato del Milan. La Lazio arriva da 6 vittorie di fila ed è in ottima forma.
> 
> Dove vedere il match? Su Sky alle ore 20.45



Occhio a Barella, Bastoni e Brozovic diffidati


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big Match tra Inter e Lazio, con i primi che sapranno già il risultato del Milan. La Lazio arriva da 6 vittorie di fila ed è in ottima forma.
> 
> Dove vedere il match? Su Sky alle ore 20.45



Ovviamente inter ancora con lo stesso 11 .
L'infortunio più grave che hanno avuto è stata un'emicrania.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Occhio a Barella, Bastoni e Brozovic diffidati



Di Epic Brozo fottesega, a me interessa che venga squalificato Barella, speriamo bene.


----------



## Roger84 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Se dovesse essere squalificato Barella, Kessie avrebbe vita facile li in mezzo.....magari!!! Se la Lazio facesse la 7ima vittoria consecutiva, non mi dispiacerebbe di sicuro....sarebbe un potenziale +5 in vista del derby, avrebbero tantissima pressione in più!!!


----------



## Butcher (11 Febbraio 2021)

Vabé inutile giocarla. Barella ne fa 3.


----------



## iceman. (11 Febbraio 2021)

confido nella tecnica del mago Luis Alberto, nella straripanza fisica di milinkovic e nella strategia di Inzaghi.
Avanti Lazio


----------



## vannu994 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Se dovesse essere squalificato Barella, Kessie avrebbe vita facile li in mezzo.....magari!!! Se la Lazio facesse la 7ima vittoria consecutiva, non mi dispiacerebbe di sicuro....sarebbe un potenziale +5 in vista del derby, avrebbero tantissima pressione in più!!!



Le partite vanno giocate, lo Spezia è una squadra ostica, i nostri non devono fare l'errore di presentarsi convinti di aver già vinto.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big Match tra Inter e Lazio, con i primi che sapranno già il risultato del Milan. La Lazio arriva da 6 vittorie di fila ed è in ottima forma.
> 
> Dove vedere il match? Su Sky alle ore 20.45



La Lazietta si scioglierà, ovviamente.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Con Barella diffidato presumo che domani sera avrà licenza di calciare chi vuole, quando vuole.


----------



## wildfrank (13 Febbraio 2021)

La Lazzietta domani sera ne prende....3?


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> La Lazzietta domani sera ne prende....3?



Può essere come può essere che l'Inter sia un attimino cotta.


----------



## Goro (13 Febbraio 2021)

Lukaku e co. sembrano già mezzi scoppiati, spero perdano e rimangano dietro anche solo per vedere nuove puntate del circo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Può essere come può essere che l'Inter sia un attimino cotta.



Viste le condizioni nelle quali versa Lukaker che bontà non sono affatto convinto che passeggeranno, anche perché la Lazio è un’ottima squadra.

Inoltre questo tradizionalmente (settimana più settimana meno) è il periodo nel quale inizia il calo invernale indaista.


----------



## wildfrank (13 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Può essere come può essere che l'Inter sia un attimino cotta.



Vediamo, le beghe societarie in casa Inter alla lunga potrebbero farsi sentire, è vero. Noi le abbiamo avute fino a...ieri, un po' per uno non dispiace. Osserviamo come altri gestiscono l'incertezza derivante dal non sapere quello che accadrà domani. Su questo, Conte dovrebbe garantire nervi scoperti per tutti, buon per noi!


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Big Match tra Inter e Lazio, con i primi che sapranno già il risultato del Milan. La Lazio arriva da 6 vittorie di fila ed è in ottima forma.
> 
> Dove vedere il match? Su Sky alle ore 20.45


.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per me ci passano nella giornata più inattesa, la prossima. Non vinciamo a Spezia e loro la sculeranno in qualche modo con la Lazietta. Poi ci danno il colpo di grazia al derby.



Dal thread di Fiorentina Inter prima ancora di giocare con il Crotone.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Spero ci passino una volta per tutte, se perdi con lo Spezia non meriti neanche di giocare a calcio, figuriamoci vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Spero ci passino una volta per tutte, se perdi con lo Spezia non meriti neanche di giocare a calcio, figuriamoci vincere lo scudetto.



Vabbè dai le abbiamo prese da tutti gli ultimi 8 anni, o hai scordato il Benevento?

Nessuno è contento di aver perso stasera, ma lo Spezia quest'anno oggettivamente, per quanto pieno di mediocri, sta giocando a calcio alla grande....


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Febbraio 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Lukaku e co. sembrano già mezzi scoppiati, spero perdano e rimangano dietro anche solo per vedere nuove puntate del circo


scoppiati? in coppa italia in casa la juve non ha passato la metà campo... non vedo l'inter una squadra scoppiata.


----------



## Goro (14 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> scoppiati? in coppa italia in casa la juve non ha passato la metà campo... non vedo l'inter una squadra scoppiata.



Scoppiata a livello nervoso, se continua a non sfruttare le occasioni


----------



## meteoras1982 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Gli Interisti vinceranno purtroppo , il mio pronostico 2-0


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ribadisco. Per me la Lazio giocherà una bella partita.
Vincerà l'Inter.
Ed è meglio così se vogliamo andare in CL 
(quanti punti credete che faremo con Roma e Inter?? Ci ritroveremo le romane addosso a breve)


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai le abbiamo prese da tutti gli ultimi 8 anni, o hai scordato il Benevento?
> 
> Nessuno è contento di aver perso stasera, ma lo Spezia quest'anno oggettivamente, per quanto pieno di mediocri, sta giocando a calcio alla grande....



Hai perfettamente ragione, ma ciò che volevo dire è che se non vinci contro questi "nessuno" lo scudetto meriti di guardarlo da distante. Posso capire perdere con al Rube, anche se rosico ancora di brutto posso accettare perdere con l'atalanta, ma 2-0 con lo spezia no, non lo accetto affatto. Mi spiace, sarà un mio limite ma è umiliante più del 5-0 con l'atalanta. Non esiste, non lo meritiamo.

Non scordo le umiliate storiche, assolutamente, ma erano altri anni, in cui l'obiettivo massimo era il 7 posto. oggi siamo primi, e certe figure non devono esistere. Ovviamente è la mia idea, magari i cucini tristi oggi perdono, ma questa partita mi ha lasciato un segno tanto quanto il gol di Brignoli. Umiliati e senza possibilità di replica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

a questo punto non so più nemmeno che risultato sperare.
fino a ieri ho sempre snobbato la lazio, ora ci sono anche loro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, ma ciò che volevo dire è che se non vinci contro questi "nessuno" lo scudetto meriti di guardarlo da distante. Posso capire perdere con al Rube, anche se rosico ancora di brutto posso accettare perdere con l'atalanta, ma 2-0 con lo spezia no, non lo accetto affatto. Mi spiace, sarà un mio limite ma è umiliante più del 5-0 con l'atalanta. Non esiste, non lo meritiamo.
> 
> Non scordo le umiliate storiche, assolutamente, ma erano altri anni, in cui l'obiettivo massimo era il 7 posto. oggi siamo primi, e certe figure non devono esistere. Ovviamente è la mia idea, magari i cucini tristi oggi perdono, ma questa partita mi ha lasciato un segno tanto quanto il gol di Brignoli. Umiliati e senza possibilità di replica.



concordo,è fastidioso perdere senza reagire...un milan impotente al cospetto del Real Spezia


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> concordo,è fastidioso perdere senza reagire...un milan impotente al cospetto del Real Spezia



Esattamente, e sono certo che a fine campionato saranno proprio queste partite a fare la differenza


----------



## danjr (14 Febbraio 2021)

Deve vincere l’Inter assolutamente


----------



## bmb (14 Febbraio 2021)

Non tiferò Inter neanche sotto tortura. Siamo primi, non facciamo gli interisti.


----------



## iceman. (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ma cosa volete che faccia la lazietta? 
Questi stanno pensando al Bayern.
Finirà in goleada per i nerazzurri


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2021)

L’unico risultato positivo è il pareggio.


----------



## danjr (14 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non tiferò Inter neanche sotto tortura. Siamo primi, non facciamo gli interisti.



Non facciamo nemmeno gli illusi. Si tifa il pari... però il campionato non è cosa per noi


----------



## bmb (14 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L’unico risultato positivo è il pareggio.



Esatto, come in realtà era il miglior risultato il pareggio della Juve. Ma vederli perdere stasera sapendo che possono superarci sarebbe libidinoso. Poi ci passeranno domenica prossima, ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## bmb (14 Febbraio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non facciamo nemmeno gli illusi. Si tifa il pari... però il campionato non è cosa per noi



Mah, al di là dei valori tecnici, se sei primi alla 22esima giornata da 22 giornate, il campionato deve essere cosa tua. Volente o nolente.


----------



## Devil man (14 Febbraio 2021)

Occhio a Barella, Bastoni e Brozovic sono diffidatti spero almeno 2 di loro beccano il giallo oggi !


----------



## kipstar (14 Febbraio 2021)

credo che questa volta possano davvero sorpassarci.
sono i miei favoriti per lo scudetto.....dall'inizio anche perchè la debacle europea non era nemmeno quotata....


----------



## __king george__ (14 Febbraio 2021)

credo che la cosa migliore sarebbe il pareggio e in seconda la vittoria dell'inter

ma tanto so già che tutti tiferemo Lazio come non ci fosse un domani


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2021)

up


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> credo che la cosa migliore sarebbe il pareggio e in seconda la vittoria dell'inter
> 
> ma tanto so già che tutti tiferemo Lazio come non ci fosse un domani



Nel 2011 ci fu una rovinosa sconfitta a Palermo (che, insieme all’assenza di Ibra, sembrava aver chiuso i giochi a nostro sfavore) subito alla vigilia del derby di Aprile, le prossime giornate saranno le più importanti, o ci rimettiamo in carreggiata o affondiamo (e in tal caso Pioli cuori dai foglioni prima che ci faccia fare la fine dell’Inda del 2016/2017).


----------



## kipstar (14 Febbraio 2021)

vittoria secca dell'inter......


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ovviamente stasera Barella avrà le stesse possibilità di essere ammonito che Scirea aveva di essere espulso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ma vi prego i nomi cinesi sulle magliette


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ma i nomi in cinese dietro la maglia???


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nel 2011 ci fu una rovinosa sconfitta a Palermo (che, insieme all’assenza di Ibra, sembrava aver chiuso i giochi a nostro sfavore) subito alla vigilia del derby di Aprile, le prossime giornate saranno le più importanti, o ci rimettiamo in carreggiata o affondiamo (e in tal caso Pioli cuori dai foglioni prima che ci faccia fare la fine dell’Inda del 2016/2017).



è già la 3-4 volta oggi che scrivi dell'eventuale esonero di pioli, ma io rimango piuttosto esterrefatto.
fino a ieri eravamo i favoriti per lo scudetto. neanche moratti era così precipitoso.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Eriksen è il Valentino di AdAni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è già la 3-4 volta oggi che scrivi dell'eventuale esonero di pioli, ma io rimango piuttosto esterrefatto.
> fino a ieri eravamo i favoriti per lo scudetto. neanche moratti era così precipitoso.



Ripeto, vedremo nelle prossime 4. Tra il doppio impegno EL e le partite con Inda e Roma servirà un brusco giro di vite.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Finita


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Strafinita


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2021)

Campioni d'Italia


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

lubamba 1 lazio zero.
maledetti.

ibra parla meno e gioca di più


----------



## meteoras1982 (14 Febbraio 2021)

La capolista in vantaggio , finita!!!


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Maledetto Vudu Child


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

E quando mai Reina


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Febbraio 2021)

A noi deve interessare che qualcuno tra barella brozovic e bastoni venga ammonito


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2021)

figurati se Benito la para


----------



## Hellscream (14 Febbraio 2021)

Domenica prossima sono già a +4.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2021)

Per me non era proprio rigore.

Rivisto: É rigore.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ma qualcuno sperava davvero nella Lazietta?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

Non la sto vedendo, ma veramente hanno i nomi cinesi sulle maglie?

Solo per quello nuclearizzate tutto, basta.


----------



## meteoras1982 (14 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> A noi deve interessare che qualcuno tra barella brozovic e bastoni venga ammonito




Settimana prossima non ci sono chance , saremmo a -4 , troppo superiore l' Inter.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> A noi deve interessare che qualcuno tra barella brozovic e bastoni venga ammonito



Cosa che ovviamente non accadrà. In particolare Barella, come scrivevo, stasera ha le stesse probabilità di essere ammonito che Scirea aveva di essere espulso (per la cronaca, Scirea zero espulsioni in carriera).


----------



## R41D3N (14 Febbraio 2021)

Si è messa come preferiscono. Rigore molto dubbio comunque, mi era parso anche un mezzo fuorigioco sul passaggio a LautAno. Boh


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Giallo Lukaku


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Era da rosso Lubamba. Gomitata in faccia


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Figuriamoci se immobile giocava sta partita
Inesistente


----------



## meteoras1982 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Dominio Inter ora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci se immobile giocava sta partita
> Inesistente



Una nullità Ciro Ignobile, come in tutti gli appuntamenti importanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per me non era proprio rigore.
> 
> Rivisto: É rigore.



Ma si, netto anche, purtroppo.


----------



## R41D3N (14 Febbraio 2021)

Quello che più mi fa incaxxare e che questi giocano col sangue agli occhi seppur da loro tiri un'aria bruttissima e non prendano stipendio da diversi mesi. Poi penso ai nostri che ieri sera passeggiavano in campo ed alla epocale figura di mexda che ci hanno fatto fare...e mi sale il crimine.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Quello che più mi fa incaxxare e che questi giocano col sangue agli occhi seppur da loro tiri un'aria bruttissima e non prendano stipendio da diversi mesi. Poi penso ai nostri che ieri sera passeggiavano in campo ed alla epocale figura di mexda che ci hanno fatto fare...e mi sale il crimine.



Dei vermi indegni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

No ragazzi, questa qui è la morte del calcio e del mondo che conosciamo.

Se succedesse mai una cosa così alla maglie della mia squadra, diventerei pazzo.

Ora questi nerazzurri sono veramente l'emblema della MELMA.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No ragazzi, questa qui è la morte del calcio e del mondo che conosciamo.
> 
> Se succedesse mai una cosa così alla maglie della mia squadra, diventerei pazzo.
> 
> *Ora* questi nerazzurri sono veramente l'emblema della MELMA.



Ora?


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ma da quando Acerbi gioca trequartista?


----------



## dottor Totem (14 Febbraio 2021)

Forse noi non meritiamo di vincere il campionato ma se le alternative sono inter e lazio, la serie A difficilmente diventerà competitiva.


----------



## markjordan (14 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> A noi deve interessare che qualcuno tra barella brozovic e bastoni venga ammonito


perdona ma non mi frega niente
dobbiamo guardare a noi , ieri perdevamo anche con la primavera dell'inter

2-0 bene
non avremo paura di diventare secondi , anzi se non danno il sangue ora quando mai ?


----------



## Zenos (14 Febbraio 2021)

Come godono Adani e Trevisani


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Giusto così, abbiamo fatto pena noi.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2021)

affancubo


----------



## __king george__ (14 Febbraio 2021)

con la vittoria interista saremmo a piu dieci dalla quinta

se riusciamo a non qualificarci per la champions vuol dire che le nostre possibilità di qualificarci sono diventate come quelle della juve di vincerla 

utopia


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Immagina pensare di vincere il campionato contro l'inter che non ha le coppe europee e non ha mai un titolare indisponibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

che culo sti falliti.

rimaniamo a +9 forse meglio così.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> con la vittoria interista saremmo a piu dieci dalla quinta
> 
> se riusciamo a non qualificarci per la champions vuol dire che le nostre possibilità di qualificarci sono diventate come quelle della juve di vincerla
> 
> utopia



Esatto.
[MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] era questo che intendevo.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Non c'è partita. La Lazio fa più possesso, ma è praticamente innocua si vede che in attacco non fa paura a differenza dell'Inter ogni volta che attacca in contropiede. Poco da fare...


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che culo sti falliti.
> 
> rimaniamo a +9 forse meglio così.



comunque non ci sono scuse dovevamo stare a +12 ed era discorso chiuso


----------



## JoKeR (14 Febbraio 2021)

Dai che la pareggiano.


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Febbraio 2021)

La Lazio con noi ci ha rimontato di 2 gol nel secondo tempo. Manco a dirlo che a 'sta botta invece ne prendono altri 2.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Dai che la pareggiano.


Ma si dai  .


----------



## JoKeR (14 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma si dai  .



Se giocano due-tre giorni forse gol glielo fanno...
Comunque dai: senza coppe e con La Rosa al completo l’Inter è nettamente superiore, pur non piacendomi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque non ci sono scuse dovevamo stare a +12 ed era discorso chiuso



era chiuso se ne mancavano 5 o 6 alla fine. mancano 16 partite dai


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Incredibile Adani ha citato tutte le squadre tranne noi che siamo primi da settembre


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2021)

Niente, a questo punto il derby diventa decisivo per la nostra stagione, perdere vorrebbe dire entrare in una crisi profonda.


----------



## meteoras1982 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Niente, a questo punto il derby diventa decisivo per la nostra stagione, perdere vorrebbe dire entrare in una crisi profonda.




Abbiamo pochissime possibilità di vincerla purtroppo vista la nostra condizione fisica e mentale.


----------



## kipstar (14 Febbraio 2021)

mi pare evidente che la fase difensiva dell'inter sia la cosa più importante per il loro assetto. e si capisce ancora di più perchè senza lukaku fanno tremendamente fatica.....è quello che permette di vincere le partite con questo tipo di assetto......


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Continuo a non capire cosa ci faccia Acerbi in attacco


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Questo retropassaggio della ScansLazio neanche ai tempi di "Oh noooo"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ops.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Gol di Escalante alla Inzaghi contro il Liverpool nella finale di Atene  .


----------



## meteoras1982 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Riaperta 2 a 1


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Inzaghi ad Atene


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Escalante gol quasi alla inzaghi


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2021)

grande


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questo retropassaggio della ScansLazio neanche ai tempi di "Oh noooo"



La ScansLazio. Non c'è altro da dire.
Giocano come uno statale in smartworking.


----------



## markjordan (14 Febbraio 2021)

ahahah
ciabattata immonda , peggio di quella di chala ieri , deviata di pal.. , gol


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Almeno che si innervosisca la partita e piovano gialli


----------



## kipstar (14 Febbraio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> mi pare evidente che la fase difensiva dell'inter sia la cosa più importante per il loro assetto. e si capisce ancora di più perchè senza lukaku fanno tremendamente fatica.....è quello che permette di vincere le partite con questo tipo di assetto......



mi cito


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Questi qua...


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

sto XXXXX di XXXXX


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Lukaku...Troppo forte.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ma fare fallo no? Ma cosa cavolo hanno in testa


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Che pippa Ciruzzo. Attaccante scandaloso.

Ma dove volete che vada sta Lazietta


----------



## R41D3N (14 Febbraio 2021)

4 tiri 3 gol ...incredibile


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque vedi gli uomini che ti possono far vincere un campionato


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Lazio imbarazzante.. 70% di possesso palla, ma solo passaggini e 0 tiri.. milinkovic che solitamente si inserisce stasera sta giocando solo da fuori area


----------



## meteoras1982 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque vedi gli uomini che ti possono far vincere un campionato




Pazzesco Lukaku fisico pazzesco!!!!


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Febbraio 2021)

L'inter senza lukaku sarebbe fuori dalla zona champions. Il punto è che non si fa mai male..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Musacchio praticamente non fa manco la seconda riserva, preferito un centrocampista in difesa


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2021)

da licenziamento parolo.
prendere goal dalla difesa avversario,ha avuto 40 metri per fare fallo e non sarebbe stato neanche espulso facendolo di mestiere


----------



## R41D3N (14 Febbraio 2021)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco Lukaku fisico pazzesco!!!!



La prossima ci pensa Romagnoli tranquillo, lo tiene a bada lui con la sua proverbiale velocità e fisicità.


----------



## malos (14 Febbraio 2021)

Adesso non li prende più nessuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

Sorpasso compiuto dai. 
Per la gioia di tutti.


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> La prossima ci pensa Romagnoli tranquillo, lo tiene a bada lui con la sua proverbiale velocità e fisicità.



con Tomori non prende palla


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ma milinkovic perche stasera sta giocando sempre fuori dall'area? Il suo punto di forza sono gli inserimenti..


----------



## meteoras1982 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Questi la settimana prossima ci massacrano , la vedo bruttissima!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nel 2011 ci fu una rovinosa sconfitta a Palermo (che, insieme all’assenza di Ibra, sembrava aver chiuso i giochi a nostro sfavore) subito alla vigilia del derby di Aprile, le prossime giornate saranno le più importanti, o ci rimettiamo in carreggiata o affondiamo (e in tal caso Pioli cuori dai foglioni prima che ci faccia fare la fine dell’Inda del 2016/2017).



Vedendo la partita di ieri mi sono tornate in mente due disfatte proprio di quella stagione: Cesena-Milan 2-0 (svolgimento assolutamente identico alla partita di ieri, con il Cesena neopromosso che dominò in lungo e in largo), e proprio quel Palermo-Milan alla vigilia del derby decisivo


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Mai che lukaku si prenda una botta, si strappi.. mai


----------



## R41D3N (14 Febbraio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Adesso non li prende più nessuno.



Ci abbiamo messo del nostro smettendo di giocare a Natale praticamente. Il trend del nuovo anno è imbarazzante


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vedendo la partita di ieri mi sono tornate in mente due disfatte proprio di quella stagione: Cesena-Milan 2-0 (svolgimento assolutamente identico alla partita di ieri, con il Cesena neopromosso che dominò in lungo e in largo), e proprio quel Palermo-Milan alla vigilia del derby decisivo



Speriamo che sia di buon auspicio, anche se nel 2011 c’erano uomini di caratura tecnica e morale ben diversa.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

La grande Inter . -spot nazionale-


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2021)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Questi la settimana prossima ci massacrano , la vedo bruttissima!!!



spesso nei derby quando parti da favorito le prendi


----------



## bmb (14 Febbraio 2021)

Forse giocheremo il derby con meno pressioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> con Tomori non prende palla



tomori che non giocherà. perchè noi dobbiamo leccare il culo al suino se no non fa firmare donnarumma.

che tra parentesi chiede 10 quando lukaku ne prende 7.

ma va bene così, mi fido di paolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> spesso nei derby quando parti da favorito le prendi



non quando ti giochi un campionato
basta vedere nel 2010 come ci hanno asfaltato
e nel 2011 come li abbiamo asfaltati noi


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non quando ti giochi un campionato
> basta vedere nel 2010 come ci hanno asfaltato
> e nel 2011 come li abbiamo asfaltati noi



è appena iniziata l'andata,se perdono contro di noi è finita per lo scudetto per te ?
poi abbiamo la Roma,basta che non vinciamo e tornano sopra di nuovo
è ancora lunga


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La grande Inter . -spot nazionale-



questo tuo discorso che torna sempre fuori non lo capisco, ma con chi ce l'hai?


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2021)

Insomma la solita lazietta


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> è appena iniziata l'andata,se perdono contro di noi è finita per lo scudetto per te ?
> poi abbiamo la Roma,basta che non vinciamo e tornano sopra di nuovo
> è ancora lunga



sono di gran lunga la squadra più forte
possono perderlo solo se glielo ruba la giuve


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questo tuo discorso che torna sempre fuori non lo capisco, ma con chi ce l'hai?



Contro la Milano bene.
Noi siamo i pezzenti pure quando siamo primi, loro quelli belli e ricchi. 
Il vento che spinge l'inter sin dalla prima giornata è qualcosa di schifoso.
D'altro canto è schifoso invece il gioco al massacro che viene perpetuato contro di noi ,a tutti i livelli. 

Se qualcuno ha deciso a bocce ferme che deve vincere l'inter ce lo dicano ma io a farmi prendere per il culo non ci sto.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ancora Acerbi haha


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sono di gran lunga la squadra più forte
> possono perderlo solo se glielo ruba la giuve



pure la Lazio era più forte del Milan nel 1999,ma ha perso


----------



## kYMERA (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ovviamente scommetto che dell'Inter nessuno si è fatto niente e tutti i diffidati finiscono la partita immacolati. Giusto?
Finalmente finita sta storia dello scudetto... Spero che capiscono che è ora di puntare a vincere Europa League altrimenti sto giro perdiamo tutti gli obiettivi.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> pure la Lazio era più forte del Milan nel 1999,ma ha perso



sì lo ha perso di un punto e poi ha vinto l'anno dopo
l'Inter poteva vincerlo già lo scorso anno, ha perso di un punto e lo vince quest'anno


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ovviamente scommetto che dell'Inter nessuno si è fatto niente e tutti i diffidati finiscono la partita immacolati. Giusto?
> Finalmente finita sta storia dello scudetto... Spero che capiscono che è ora di puntare a vincere Europa League altrimenti sto giro perdiamo tutti gli obiettivi.



In EL ci sono squadre (poche, ma ci sono) più forti delle avversarie di Serie A


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Contro la Milano bene.
> Noi siamo i pezzenti pure quando siamo primi, loro quelli belli e ricchi.
> Il vento che spinge l'inter sin dalla prima giornata è qualcosa di schifoso.
> D'altro canto è schifoso invece il gioco al massacro che viene perpetuato contro di noi ,a tutti i livelli.
> ...



nessuno li sta aiutando, i giornali non fanno punti e sinceramente hanno giocatori che noi non abbiamo.
quindi non si può biasimare chi li da favoriti. 
se quelli delle quote li mettono così bassi un motivo ci sarà.

anche per me giocano da schifo ma con questo modo di giocare, con questo schiacciasassi la davanti che odio allo sfinimento e senza coppe c'è poco da piangersi addosso se non dicono che vinceremo lo scudetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ovviamente scommetto che dell'Inter nessuno si è fatto niente e tutti i diffidati finiscono la partita immacolati. Giusto?
> Finalmente finita sta storia dello scudetto... Spero che capiscono che è ora di puntare a vincere Europa League altrimenti sto giro perdiamo tutti gli obiettivi.


Abbiamo già perso lo scudetto? Ma dai ragazzi come siete umorali.


----------



## R41D3N (14 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì lo ha perso di un punto e poi ha vinto l'anno dopo
> l'Inter poteva vincerlo già lo scorso anno, ha perso di un punto e lo vince quest'anno



Naturalmente come nel 2012 Conte lo inchiappetta a noi il campionato. Diciamo che gli portiamo bene, siamo la sua vittima designata. Quanto lo schifo!!


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Naturalmente come nel 2011 Conte lo inchiappetta a noi il campionato. Diciamo che gli portiamo bene, siamo la sua vittima.designata. Quanto lo schifo!!



Nessuno avrebbe mai pensato che stavamo lì a lottare. Non siamo la vittima designata di nessuno. Loro sono semplicemente la squadra più attrezzata per vincerlo


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nessuno li sta aiutando, i giornali non fanno punti e sinceramente hanno giocatori che noi non abbiamo.
> quindi non si può biasimare chi li da favoriti.
> se quelli delle quote li mettono così bassi un motivo ci sarà.
> 
> anche per me giocano da schifo ma con questo modo di giocare, con questo schiacciasassi la davanti che odio allo sfinimento e senza coppe c'è poco da piangersi addosso se non dicono che vinceremo lo scudetto.



Il potere mediatico indirizza le fortune di un club e tu da milanista dovresti saperlo.

Sta certo che se al Milan oggi ci fossero difficoltà nel pagare gli stipendi sarebbero pubblicati sondaggi demenziali .

Io credo ,mio modesto parere, che il Milan sta pagando il boomerang della cessione di Berlusconi. 
Il nostro potere mediatico è nullo anzi è contro di noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nessuno li sta aiutando, i giornali non fanno punti e sinceramente hanno giocatori che noi non abbiamo.
> quindi non si può biasimare chi li da favoriti.
> se quelli delle quote li mettono così bassi un motivo ci sarà.
> 
> anche per me giocano da schifo ma con questo modo di giocare, con questo schiacciasassi la davanti che odio allo sfinimento e senza coppe c'è poco da piangersi addosso se non dicono che vinceremo lo scudetto.



Guarda come è stato trattato hakimi : sta certo che uno dei nostri al suo posto sarebbe stato espulso. 
Senza esitazione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il potere mediatico indirizza le fortune di un club e tu da milanista dovresti saperlo.
> 
> Sta certo che se al Milan oggi ci fossero difficoltà nel pagare gli stipendi sarebbero pubblicati sondaggi demenziali .
> 
> ...


Stiamo pagando il fatto di avere un fondo cui non frega una cippa lippa dei risultati sportivi.


----------



## markjordan (14 Febbraio 2021)

io dico che se non ci gira storta l'asfaltata la prende "trincea conte"


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Stiamo pagando il fatto di avere un fondo cui non frega una cippa lippa dei risultati sportivi.



Io credo che tutti gli amici di Berlusconi ora sono nemici nostri, molto più semplicemente.


----------



## R41D3N (14 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nessuno avrebbe mai pensato che stavamo lì a lottare. Non siamo la vittima designata di nessuno. Loro sono semplicemente la squadra più attrezzata per vincerlo


Già ma fino a ieri siamo stati in testa noi, poi dall'anno nuovo abbiamo messo insieme la miseria di 6 punti in 5 partite e questa è la logica conseguenza. Saranno contenti tutti i gufi della minc.hia che per mesi ho dovuto sopportare a lamentarsi per rigori e il famigerato c.ulo del Milan. 
Si meritano un bel Conte faccia di mexda primo in classifica


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ma dove vuole andare la Lazio senza Immobile? Sono il nulla in attacco.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> io dico che se non ci gira storta l'asfaltata la prende "trincea conte"



Io invece sono convinto che Romagnoli sara la causa di 1-2 gol di Lukaku.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il potere mediatico indirizza le fortune di un club e tu da milanista dovresti saperlo.
> 
> Sta certo che se al Milan oggi ci fossero difficoltà nel pagare gli stipendi sarebbero pubblicati sondaggi demenziali .
> 
> ...



sicuro, ma con ciò? siamo noi che dobbiamo mangiarci le mani che in 3 mesi siamo diventati un circo.

io li fucilerei sti idioti interisti che sembra abbiano vinto stasera il campionato, ma c'è poco da dire. la colpa è nostra.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Febbraio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo già perso lo scudetto? Ma dai ragazzi come siete umorali.



Certo che è perso, perchè c'erano possibilità di vincerlo? Ma dai.


----------



## meteoras1982 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Salutate la capolista .


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Raga gli scudetti si vincono vincendo più partite e noi da gennaio non siamo riusciti a fare più di due vittorie di fila e se perdi contro lo Spezia in quella maniera, ti meriti di essere superato. La colpa è solo nostra. Finora ci è andata molto bene, ma non si può sempre sperare che gli altri sbaglino. Ora sotto con il derby. È l'ora di cacciare le palle. Unico problema, è che abbiamo la Stella Rossa giovedì che potrebbe toglierci energie. Io direi di rischiare Mandzukic titolare in quella partita e non Ibra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda come è stato trattato hakimi : sta certo che uno dei nostri al suo posto sarebbe stato espulso.
> Senza esitazione.



no lascia perdere dai. 

e poi se la nostra società ed i nostri dirigenti sono fantasmi la colpa è solo nostra.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il potere mediatico indirizza le fortune di un club e tu da milanista dovresti saperlo.
> 
> Sta certo che se al Milan oggi ci fossero difficoltà nel pagare gli stipendi sarebbero pubblicati sondaggi demenziali .
> 
> ...



Assolutamente, non valiamo nulla.
E condivido anche quello che hai detto su Hakimi.

Ma parlando esclusivamente di campo, non c'è storia.
Pur non piacendoci, l'Inter di adesso, registrata la fase difensiva, con l'applicazione anche di Perisic ed Eriksen, senza le coppe, è la favorita numero uno per lo scudetto e la prossima settimana sarà impossibile non lasciarci la pelle.

Ho però la sensazione che da Torino non abdicheranno facilmente e ne vedremo delle belle... ad esempio un bel Inter-Genoa che potrebbe regalare soddisfazioni...

Io speravo di rimanere primo fino alla fine, ma con tutto quello che è capitato a noi e il clima intorno alla squadra era impensabile.
Non sono un piangina, semplicemente abbiamo avuto troppi problemi e per fortuna abbiamo 49 punti (il Napoli e la Lazio, che hanno avuto problemi inferiori ma simili sono indietro di 9 punti).

Il derby lo considero già perso dopo avere visto come difende l'Inter stasera... non passa più uno spillo, prendono tutte le seconde palle.
Segnargli sarà impossibile. MA non glielo faranno vincere facilmente lo scudetto... certamente se qualcuno deve vincerlo tolto la Juve sono loro, nel senso che sono pompatissimi a tutti i livelli...

Detto ciò, sul campo ci sono superiori ad oggi, considerato tutto.


----------



## Zenos (14 Febbraio 2021)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Salutate la capolista .



Buon viaggio perdazzurro


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sicuro, ma con ciò? siamo noi che dobbiamo mangiarci le mani che in 3 mesi siamo diventati un circo.
> 
> io li fucilerei sti idioti interisti che sembra abbiano vinto stasera il campionato, ma c'è poco da dire. la colpa è nostra.



Con ciò?
Da noi un fiammifero è un incendio, dagli altri un incendio è un cerino.
Ti pare poco?

L'inter non paga gli stipendi e nessuno scrive nulla, noi siamo quelli dei 5 a tonali, della commedia Donnarumma, dei sondaggi sui rigori e bla bla bla .

Questo è il potere mediatico.
Massacrati a tutti i livelli.

E la squadra alla lunga ne risente. 

Noi siamo quelli che la procura apre inchieste mentre gli altri fanno ciò che vogliono.
Perché l'inchiesta è stata aperta?
Ovvio ,per il clamore mediatico.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no lascia perdere dai.
> 
> e poi se la nostra società ed i nostri dirigenti sono fantasmi la colpa è solo nostra.



Quella di hakimi era espulsione senza se e senza ma.
I nostri dirigenti lavorano, gli altri però hanno amici.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con ciò?
> Da noi un fiammifero è un incendio, dagli altri un incendio è un cerino.
> Ti pare poco?
> 
> ...



Lascia perdere, le nostre sono battaglie perse 

Non so come si faccia a non capire quanto alla lunga tutte queste pressioni influiscano l'andamento sportivo... è lampante... 
E non stiamo parlando di pressioni salutari di campo, quanto di fattori extra che non c'entrano nulla, ma che sommati fanno la differenza.

Una cosa però sull'ambiente mediatico riguardante l'Inter non mi è chiaro: perchè nessuno ha alzato forte la voce dopo l'eliminazione Champions? E perchè hanno permesso a Conte di umiliare la Billò?
Sono il primo a dire che secondo me ci sono superiori in panchina e in campo, e non di poco...
Ma certe cose mi sfuggono.

Come hai detto tu gli amici di Silvio ora sono i nostri nemici... forse sono amici pure interisti... mah


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con ciò?
> Da noi un fiammifero è un incendio, dagli altri un incendio è un cerino.
> Ti pare poco?
> 
> ...



l'inchiesta l'hanno aperta anche a loro, ma queste son tutte boiate giornalistiche.
finchè gli arbitri arbitrano bene come è accaduto finora non è colpa i nessuno tranne che nostra.
i punti si fanno in campo mica coi voti della gazzetta dai. io non mi attacco a queste cavolate, cioè per me sono cavolate...


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, le nostre sono battaglie perse
> 
> Non so come si faccia a non capire quanto alla lunga tutte queste pressioni influiscano l'andamento sportivo... è lampante...
> E non stiamo parlando di pressioni salutari di campo, quanto di fattori extra che non c'entrano nulla, ma che sommati fanno la differenza.
> ...



sai cosa influisce sull'andamento sportivo? far giocare dei cessi come manzu al posto di giocatori che corrono come leao, incide far giocare cessi come romagnoli invece che tomori per il procuratore che ha. incide permettere a ibra di andare a sanremo e non protestare mai come fa maldini.
questo incide. ed i colpevoli hanno un nome ed un cognome. uno dei quali è innominabile.

si può anche perdere nel calcio senza accampare scuse. loro hanno lukaku e noi ibra.
trova le differenze.

qui preferivate ibra no? bene godiamocelo. ma se perdiamo zitti niente scuse.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'inchiesta l'hanno aperta anche a loro, ma queste son tutte boiate giornalistiche.
> finchè gli arbitri arbitrano bene come è accaduto finora non è colpa i nessuno tranne che nostra.
> i punti si fanno in campo mica coi voti della gazzetta dai. io non mi attacco a queste cavolate, cioè per me sono cavolate...



Stai dicendo che non esiste il potere mediatico?????
Roba che pure moggi inveiva contro il Milan !!!


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, le nostre sono battaglie perse
> 
> Non so come si faccia a non capire quanto alla lunga tutte queste pressioni influiscano l'andamento sportivo... è lampante...
> E non stiamo parlando di pressioni salutari di campo, quanto di fattori extra che non c'entrano nulla, ma che sommati fanno la differenza.
> ...



Ne sono certo che stiamo pagando il cambio di proprietà. 
Ma su questi lidi ne parlavamo in tempi non sospetti.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sai cosa influisce sull'andamento sportivo? far giocare dei cessi come manzu al posto di giocatori che corrono come leao, incide far giocare cessi come romagnoli invece che tomori per il procuratore che ha. incide permettere a ibra di andare a sanremo e non protestare mai come fa maldini.
> questo incide. ed i colpevoli hanno un nome ed un cognome. uno dei quali è innominabile.
> 
> si può anche perdere nel calcio senza accampare scuse. loro hanno lukaku e noi ibra.
> ...



Con me non permetterti di parlare così.

Perchè io dico sempre le stesse cose da inizio anno, non cerco scuse.
Io dico che dobbiamo rientrare in Champions e non farci distrarre da chi parla di scudetto.
Per l'innominabile ti capisco a metà: è anche per lui se abbiamo 49 punti invece dei canonici 32-33.

Su Pioli, infine, ho letto che sei il primo a dire che ha comunque dei meriti... e ora gli dai addosso?
Leao ieri a cosa serviva? A nulla ahimè... fai una battaglia contro Mandzu quando non è il punto su cui focalizzarsi in questo momento.
Il punto ora è ricompattarsi, ritrovare la condizione fisica presente fino a Samp-Milan e poi provare a tenere uno dei primi posti.
Nel calcio però willy ci sono mille dinamiche, dentro e fuori dal campo.
Stai sereno che se fossimo stati terzi-quarti da inizio anno non sarebbero successe mille cose.



E noi abbiamo Ibra, bella grazia, perchè Lukaku nel 2019 manco col binocolo potevamo pemettercelo!!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nel 2011 ci fu una rovinosa sconfitta a Palermo (che, insieme all’assenza di Ibra, sembrava aver chiuso i giochi a nostro sfavore) subito alla vigilia del derby di Aprile, le prossime giornate saranno le più importanti, o ci rimettiamo in carreggiata o affondiamo (e in tal caso Pioli cuori dai foglioni prima che ci faccia fare la fine dell’Inda del 2016/2017).



ancora con questo 2011....ma erano altri uomini,soprattutto UOMINI,questi sono 10 sbarbati + ibra che si credono fenomeni senza aver vinto un cavolo di niente...la partita di ieri ha compromesso tutto,dobbiamo puntare alla quala in CL e fine,ma brucia tantissimo uscire cosi dal discorso scudetto


----------



## bmb (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ma tutti sti piagnistei? Sono quattro anni che si stanno attrezzando per vincere qualcosa, noi l'anno scorso a quest'ora parlavamo di salvezza e quest'anno siamo partiti per arrivare quarti. Il fatto che siamo lì a giocarcela è già bellissimo ma noi dobbiamo continuare a preoccuparci principalmente di quello che succede dietro di noi, non a questi che sono obbligati a vincere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stai dicendo che non esiste il potere mediatico?????
> Roba che pure moggi inveiva contro il Milan !!!



ma certo! ma a parte che la juve ha in mano i media e non l'inter. ma a parte questo se non si traduce in vantaggi arbitrali o di calendario non incide.

non attacchiamoci a queste cose. guardiamo ai nostri errori.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Sinceramente non capisco... proprio perché all'Inter non pagano gli stipendi, a maggior ragione i giocatori stanno grande prova in campo. Non credo faccia differenza per loro che non vengono pagati quello che dicono o non dicono i media


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Con me non permetterti di parlare così.
> 
> Perchè io dico sempre le stesse cose da inizio anno, non cerco scuse.
> Io dico che dobbiamo rientrare in Champions e non farci distrarre da chi parla di scudetto.
> ...



ma scusa che ho detto? non volevo mica offendere.

lo so che non potevamo permettercelo, ma qui siamo presuntuosi e preferivamo comunque ibra. quindi...
non sto attaccando pioli, per me certe dinamiche sono societarie.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sai cosa influisce sull'andamento sportivo? far giocare dei cessi come manzu al posto di giocatori che corrono come leao, incide far giocare cessi come romagnoli invece che tomori per il procuratore che ha. incide permettere a ibra di andare a sanremo e non protestare mai come fa maldini.
> questo incide. ed i colpevoli hanno un nome ed un cognome. uno dei quali è innominabile.
> 
> si può anche perdere nel calcio senza accampare scuse. loro hanno lukaku e noi ibra.
> ...



Io non accampo scuse per le sconfitte , ci mancherebbe. 
Sai che mi piace analizzare gli errori di campo azione per azione.
Credo però fermamente che questo mondo del calcio non è un mondo di vergini e non vince il bravo ragazzo. 
Avere media e giornali pro o contro poi fa tutta la differenza di questo mondo, in un paese in cui i giudici subiscono il peso di una sentenza che diventa molto mediatica.
La procura perchè credi abbia aperto un'inchiesta su ibra?
Per il clamore mediatico, ovvio.
E perché abbiamo avuto tanto clamore ?
Perché non c'è stato un giornale e un giornalista che non ne abbia parlato, addirittura andando a scomodare e sentire i personaggi più assurdi.
Perché invece del caso suarez ci parla nessuno?
Te lo sei chiesto?

Questo è il potere mediatico .

Vedrai quanto si parlerà di questa sconfitta del Milan ma del quarto posto nel girone champions dell'inter ne hanno parlato?
Poco o nulla. 
Tutto normale, tutto lecito.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Io penso che un grande vantaggio del Milan di Pioli invece sia stato proprio il contrario. Ovvero crescere partita dopo partita lontano dai riflettori proprio perché nessuno parlava di noi.
Per questo io credo che la fossa ce la siamo scavati quando abbiamo passato gli ottavi di coppa ai rigori col Torino. Bisognava evitare quel derby dove poi Ibra è andato a far casino e dove ci siamo suicidati attirando di nuovo i riflettori.

E per la stessa ragione acquisti alla Mandzukic da all in andavano evitati


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non accampo scuse per le sconfitte , ci mancherebbe.
> Sai che mi piace analizzare gli errori di campo azione per azione.
> Credo però fermamente che questo mondo del calcio non è un mondo di vergini e non vince il bravo ragazzo.
> Avere media e giornali pro o contro poi fa tutta la differenza di questo mondo, in un paese in cui i giudici subiscono il peso di una sentenza che diventa molto mediatica.
> ...



tutto ciò è colpa di società e dirigenza assenti.

a parte questo, per me non si traduce in punti. quel che fa punti è altro.
se credi che non parlino di stipendi dell'inter dopo 2 sconfitte di fila per me ti sbagli, ma se dicono qualcosa marotta va a muso duro e non si fa calpestare come il nostro.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco... proprio perché all'Inter non pagano gli stipendi, a maggior ragione i giocatori stanno grande prova in campo. Non credo faccia differenza per loro che non vengono pagati quello che dicono o non dicono i media



Sta certo, ci metto la mano sul fuoco, che se non li pagasse elliott un giorno si e l'altro pure il cane agli ordini e tutti gli altri scribacchini si scatenerebbero come fanno su tutto. 
L'inter è in difficoltà gravi ma è protetta da una stampa amica.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io penso che un grande vantaggio del Milan di Pioli invece sia stato proprio il contrario. Ovvero crescere partita dopo partita lontano dai riflettori proprio perché nessuno parlava di noi.
> Per questo io credo che la fossa ce la siamo scavati quando abbiamo passato gli ottavi di coppa ai rigori col Torino. Bisognava evitare quel derby dove poi Ibra è andato a far casino e dove ci siamo suicidati attirando di nuovo i riflettori.
> 
> E per la stessa ragione acquisti alla Mandzukic da all in andavano evitati



Si cresce giocando.
Non stando a casa.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si cresce giocando.
> Non stando a casa.



Per crescere bisogna saper crescere. 
Lo vediamo tra due giornate a cosa ci ha portato crescere giocando


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per crescere bisogna saper crescere.
> Lo vediamo tra due giornate a cosa ci ha portato crescere giocando



Non ho mai visto un gruppo crescere giocando a perdere o perdendo per evitare di affrontare le big.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sta certo, ci metto la mano sul fuoco, che se non li pagasse elliott un giorno si e l'altro pure il cane agli ordini e tutti gli altri scribacchini si scatenerebbero come fanno su tutto.
> L'inter è in difficoltà gravi ma è protetta da una stampa amica.



Pensa che stanno riportando ciò che scrivi sulle loro fogne. 

Sai, loro sono davvero convinti di essere poco protetti.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pensa che stanno riportando ciò che scrivi sulle loro fogne.
> 
> Sai, loro sono davvero convinti di essere poco protetti.



Cioè????
No dai... ti prego.
Purtroppo noi pagheremo ancora per un pó l'addio di Berlusconi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cioè????
> No dai... ti prego.



Ti linko un PM. 

Edit: te l’ho mandato.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ti linko un PM.
> 
> Edit: te l’ho mandato.



Raccapricciante. 
Non ho parole.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ancora con questo 2011....ma erano altri uomini,soprattutto UOMINI,questi sono 10 sbarbati + ibra che si credono fenomeni senza aver vinto un cavolo di niente...la partita di ieri ha compromesso tutto,dobbiamo puntare alla quala in CL e fine,ma brucia tantissimo uscire cosi dal discorso scudetto



Capiremo tutto tra la doppia sfida in EL e le partite con Inda e Riomma. Capisci bene che se facessimo 4 punti tra Inda e Roma e vincessimo senza patemi contro i serbi potremmo archiviare il disastro di La Spezia.

Anche perché eravamo davvero troppo indecenti per essere veri, la partita l’ho rivista attentamente e non eravamo da Serie A, e se permetti è fin troppo esagerata come debacle (passare da squadra da 84 punti in due gironi a squadra che non sarebbe capace di mantenere la categoria, perché il Milan di ieri sera sulle 38 partite non sarebbe capace di rimanere in A, te lo metto per iscritto), voglio vedere già da Giovedì cosa faremo per capire meglio.

Comunque concordo che il disastro vero e intollerabile (e che comprometterebbe il nostro futuro per almeno i prossimi 5 anni) sarebbe mancare la CL.


----------



## bmb (15 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pensa che stanno riportando ciò che scrivi sulle loro fogne.
> 
> Sai, loro sono davvero convinti di essere poco protetti.



Ci ho provato a buttare un occhio laggiù, ma dopo un minuto ho letto questo commento di un, presumo, trisomico e ho dovuto abbandonare il sito:

Io finché campo non capirò la leggenda del Milan di Sacchi.
Scudetto vinto grazie alla camorra, Champions vinta senza le inglesi e praticamente le spagnole ai minimi storici e con la nebbia, 2^ champions 1-0 in contropiede.
Squadra del secolo? Ne avrebbe prese 4 dal Barcellona del 1° guardiola
Prostituzione intellettuale!!!


Altri invece sono convinti di asfaltarci.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ci ho provato a buttare un occhio laggiù, ma dopo un minuto ho letto questo commento di un, presumo, trisomico e ho dovuto abbandonare il sito:
> 
> Io finché campo non capirò la leggenda del Milan di Sacchi.
> Scudetto vinto grazie alla camorra, Champions vinta senza le inglesi e praticamente le spagnole ai minimi storici e con la nebbia, 2^ champions 1-0 in contropiede.
> ...



Questa è ignoranza.
Non c'è cura.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Certo che è perso, perchè c'erano possibilità di vincerlo? Ma dai.


Ah sì? Non mi ero accorto fosse l’ultima giornata da giocare. Mamma che piagnistei, vai a Lourdes che emani negatività da ogni poro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ah sì? Non mi ero accorto fosse l’ultima giornata da giocare. Mamma che piagnistei, vai a Lourdes che emani negatività da ogni poro.



Non è finito niente, ancora, ma dobbiamo:

1. Dimostrare di essere capaci di recuperare una condizione decente.

2. Fare almeno 4 punti tra Inda e Roma.


----------



## Tsitsipas (15 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è finito niente, ancora, ma dobbiamo:
> 
> 1. Dimostrare di essere capaci di recuperare una condizione decente.
> 
> 2. Fare almeno 4 punti tra Inda e Roma.



Le cose possono cambiare in un attimo
Noi durante cagliari-Inter eravamo sotto un treno. Perdevamo 1-0, Pavoletti ha sprecato il 2-0 a porta vuota, 3 giorni prima avevamo subito l'eliminazione dalla Champions e di sera c'era milan-Parma. Quindi avevamo la prospettiva di finire a -8 con Conte esonerato. Nel finale abbiamo ribaltato il Cagliari e poi le cose si sono sistemate. La nostra fortuna è stata fare due filotti di vittorie. Cosa non semplice perché ad esempio la juventus di pirlo non le ha mai fatte delle vittorie di fila ma alterna due vittorie a tonfi strani. Ora siamo primi ma basta un nulla per ribaltare tutto. Continuo a credere che il milan nom abbia la squadra per stare nei primi 2-3 posti ma avete un collettivo ottimo. Siete un'orchestra e se ci battete nel derby vi rilanciate. Ma tutto può cambiare di partita in partita. Io vedo 7 squadre che possono ancora sperare. La Lazio e l'Atalanta sono là


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è finito niente, ancora, ma dobbiamo:
> 
> 1. Dimostrare di essere capaci di recuperare una condizione decente.
> 
> 2. Fare almeno 4 punti tra Inda e Roma.


Certamente ma non è facendo i funerali che si superano le difficoltà. Non è finito il campionato e vincendo il derby si torna davanti. I conti si fanno alla fine.


----------



## wildfrank (15 Febbraio 2021)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> La Lazzietta domani sera ne prende....3?



Chiedo scusa......


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Febbraio 2021)

Oh raga calma e gesso siamo secondi a un punto sembra tornato il forum dell’era Giampi qua... stiamogli attaccati alle caviglie come iene affamate e sosteniamo i ragazzi, c’è tutto il tempo di riprenderci il maltolto.


----------



## Stex (15 Febbraio 2021)

qua e da iniziare a fare riti voodoo sul ginocchio di makako


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Le cose possono cambiare in un attimo
> Noi durante cagliari-Inter eravamo sotto un treno. Perdevamo 1-0, Pavoletti ha sprecato il 2-0 a porta vuota, 3 giorni prima avevamo subito l'eliminazione dalla Champions e di sera c'era milan-Parma. Quindi avevamo la prospettiva di finire a -8 con Conte esonerato. Nel finale abbiamo ribaltato il Cagliari e poi le cose si sono sistemate. La nostra fortuna è stata fare due filotti di vittorie. Cosa non semplice perché ad esempio la juventus di pirlo non le ha mai fatte delle vittorie di fila ma alterna due vittorie a tonfi strani. Ora siamo primi ma basta un nulla per ribaltare tutto. Continuo a credere che il milan nom abbia la squadra per stare nei primi 2-3 posti ma avete un collettivo ottimo. Siete un'orchestra e se ci battete nel derby vi rilanciate. Ma tutto può cambiare di partita in partita. Io vedo 7 squadre che possono ancora sperare. La Lazio e l'Atalanta sono là



se l'inter perde sto campionato da qualcuno che non è la juve sparatevi. sarebbe un 5 maggio senza arbitri contro...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se l'inter perde sto campionato da qualcuno che non è la juve sparatevi. sarebbe un 5 maggio senza arbitri contro...



Infatti vincono con facilità disarmante.
La bacheca pullula di gloria, trofei e attitudine alla vittoria.
Noi siamo fuori dal giro da un decennio, loro sono la grande rivale della juve ma a trofei sono messi come noi.
Il mistero della grande inter.

Il napoli ha vinto di più in questi anni!! Il napoli.
E pure la lazietta.
La grande inter non passa nemmeno il gironcino champions.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Oh raga calma e gesso siamo secondi a un punto sembra tornato il forum dell’era Giampi qua... stiamogli attaccati alle caviglie come iene affamate e sosteniamo i ragazzi, c’è tutto il tempo di riprenderci il maltolto.


Finalmente un po' di positività. Dobbiamo concentrarci e fissare l'obiettivo scudetto, perchè è fattibile. Dipende ancora tutto da noi, visto che vincendo contro i nati dopo torneremmo di nuovo davanti. Non posso credere che tutti i punti macinati fino ad ora siano stati frutto di congiunzioni astrali, non possiamo buttare tutto nel cesso adesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Infatti vincono con facilità disarmante.
> La bacheca pullula di gloria, trofei e attitudine alla vittoria.
> Noi siamo fuori dal giro da un decennio, loro sono la grande rivale della juve ma a trofei sono messi come noi.
> Il mistero della grande inter.
> ...



a parte il sarcasmo sulla grande inter che sai che non condivido, quest'anno hanno l'obbligo di vincere loro se non c'è la juve.
non si scappa.
sarebbe peggio un loro 2o posto che un 5o nostro.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parte il sarcasmo sulla grande inter che sai che non condivido, quest'anno hanno l'obbligo di vincere loro se non c'è la juve.
> non si scappa.
> sarebbe peggio un loro 2o posto che un 5o nostro.



Non è sarcasmo, li prendo per l'ano.
Mi spiace ma non riesco a celebrare una squadra di falliti.

Ti ripeto : noi siamo fuori dal calcio da un decennio e solo ora stiamo provando faticosamente a tornare ma in questo lasso di tempo per noi interminabile ho visto una tirannia bianconera e qualche briciola lasciata alle altre.
Tra queste altre non c'è l'inter che ha vinto una mazza.
Lazio e napoli hanno portato a casa una coppa italia,l'inter zero.

Sono tornati in champions, vero, ne hanno giovato come ranking e fatturato ma hanno collezionato figure pessime.
Hanno giocato una buona europa league lo scorso anno dentro un percorso anomalo (parlo di percorso anomalo perchè se il nostro campionato era anomalo non vedo perchè non debba esser giudicata tale una coppa giocata senza pubblico, in una sola nazione e in gara secca) ma hanno avuto il coraggio di perderla in finale.


Quindi, mi spiace , ma io la grandezza di questa squadra non la vedo.

Non mi accodo ai tanti milanisti che la celebrano.


----------



## bmb (15 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è sarcasmo, li prendo per l'ano.
> Mi spiace ma non riesco a celebrare una squadra di falliti.
> 
> Ti ripeto : noi siamo fuori dal calcio da un decennio e solo ora stiamo provando faticosamente a tornare ma in questo lasso di tempo per noi interminabile ho visto una tirannia bianconera e qualche briciola lasciata alle altre.
> ...



Li vedo su facebook, nei gruppi delle pagine (tipo calciatori brutti o chiamarsi bomber), ma soprattutto nelle bacheche dei miei amici. Sono incontenibili, sembra che dettino calcio da sempre. Invece con la rosa che hanno e con gli stipendi che (non) pagano dovrebbero essere a +10 sulla seconda. Mi ha sempre messo di buon umore, l'interista, anche in una giornata come questa, sicuramente la peggiore dal punto di vista calcistico da un anno a questa parte. Però poi penso a cosa potrebbe succedere se disgraziatamente questo derby lo vinciamo noi, o anche se ci scappa un pareggio e gli rimaniamo attaccati come un gatto alle palle, vediamo come gestiscono la pressione che finora abbiamo avuto noi per 6 mesi.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Li vedo su facebook, nei gruppi delle pagine (tipo calciatori brutti o chiamarsi bomber), ma soprattutto nelle bacheche dei miei amici. Sono incontenibili, sembra che dettino calcio da sempre. Invece con la rosa che hanno e con gli stipendi che (non) pagano dovrebbero essere a +10 sulla seconda. Mi ha sempre messo di buon umore, l'interista, anche in una giornata come questa, sicuramente la peggiore dal punto di vista calcistico da un anno a questa parte. Però poi penso a cosa potrebbe succedere se disgraziatamente questo derby lo vinciamo noi, o anche se ci scappa un pareggio e gli rimaniamo attaccati come un gatto alle palle, vediamo come gestiscono la pressione che finora abbiamo avuto noi per 6 mesi.



I milanisti che oggi preferirebbero una vittoria della juve a quella dell'inter lo dicono solo perchè sono assuefatti ormai dagli scudetti bianconeri, trofei che nemmeno i diretti interessati festeggiano più, e quindi spingono per il mantenimento della situazione attuale rispetto a una rinascita nerazzurra che ci metterebbe in una posizione di debolezza e imbarazzo verso entrambe le nostre rivali storiche.


Io credo la juve vada scalzata a priori perchè il sistema marcio che si è creato è figlio soprattutto della distruzione della competizione.
Ai vertici si sono creati rapporti malati perchè chi vince mira a vincere e chi sgomita gli sta bene il secondo posto, mentre chi gioca per l'ottavo posto anzichè per la salvezza ha trovato la sua dimensione nel mondo delle collaborazioni calcistiche e non solo(succursali).

Quindi la juve va combattuta e distrutta per distruggere il potere ma non si può certo tifare per l'inter , ma per carità.
Dio santo.

Sarebbe come scegliere tra sedia elettrica e fucilazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è sarcasmo, li prendo per l'ano.
> Mi spiace ma non riesco a celebrare una squadra di falliti.
> 
> Ti ripeto : noi siamo fuori dal calcio da un decennio e solo ora stiamo provando faticosamente a tornare ma in questo lasso di tempo per noi interminabile ho visto una tirannia bianconera e qualche briciola lasciata alle altre.
> ...



sinceramente non vedo nessuno che la celebra tra noi, neanche i giornali.
se dicono che quest'anno sono i favoriti non è celebrarli ma è esser razionali. comunque non voglio convincerti.
vediamo di non perdere domenica va...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sinceramente non vedo nessuno che la celebra tra noi, neanche i giornali.
> se dicono che quest'anno sono i favoriti non è celebrarli ma è esser razionali. comunque non voglio convincerti.
> vediamo di non perdere domenica va...



Non ho mai sentito un nerazzurro spendere le parole al miele per il milan come noi invece facciamo con loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho mai sentito un nerazzurro spendere le parole al miele per il milan come noi invece facciamo con loro.



no dai non cascare anche tu in questo razzismo da tifoserie che è una cavolata.
in tutte le tifoserie ci sono quelli e quegli altri. certo che se vai sui loro forum cosa pretendi di trovare...
va be.. pazienza.


----------



## Manue (15 Febbraio 2021)

Bah, 

togliendo un attimo l'aspetto del tifoso, 
indossando i panni di appassionato di calcio, 

che risultato prevedete nel derby ?


----------



## bmb (15 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no dai non cascare anche tu in questo razzismo da tifoserie che è una cavolata.
> in tutte le tifoserie ci sono quelli e quegli altri. certo che se vai sui loro forum cosa pretendi di trovare...
> va be.. pazienza.



Tra gli interisti ce ne sono veramente pochi. E' indubbiamente la peggiore tifoseria in circolazione. E va trattata come tale.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Bah,
> 
> togliendo un attimo l'aspetto del tifoso,
> indossando i panni di appassionato di calcio,
> ...



2-1


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tra gli interisti ce ne sono veramente pochi. E' indubbiamente la peggiore tifoseria in circolazione. E va trattata come tale.



io dico sempre che con loro è come prendersela con gli handicappati. 
sono perdenti cronici. ovvio che siano frustrati.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Bah,
> 
> togliendo un attimo l'aspetto del tifoso,
> indossando i panni di appassionato di calcio,
> ...



inutile dire che i favoriti sono loro. Non lo dico io ma i bookmakers. Loro sono nel miglior momento, noi tra i peggiori della stagione. Poi la palla è rotonda e tutto può succedere


----------



## bmb (15 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Bah,
> 
> togliendo un attimo l'aspetto del tifoso,
> indossando i panni di appassionato di calcio,
> ...



Faremo 7 punti nelle prossime 3 partite. Posso dire solo questo. Venitemi pure a cercare in caso contrario.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Bah,
> 
> togliendo un attimo l'aspetto del tifoso,
> indossando i panni di appassionato di calcio,
> ...



La vedo male perché noi da un po' stiamo facendo schifo..


----------



## Pit96 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Bah,
> 
> togliendo un attimo l'aspetto del tifoso,
> indossando i panni di appassionato di calcio,
> ...



Gol di Ibra e poi ci rimontano. 3-1 per loro. Ma temo anche un'imbarcata peggiore


----------



## kYMERA (15 Febbraio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ah sì? Non mi ero accorto fosse l’ultima giornata da giocare. Mamma che piagnistei, vai a Lourdes che emani negatività da ogni poro.



Non è essere negativi è essere obiettivi. 
Un conto è tifare la propria squadra, un conto è rendersi conto di quello che c'è intorno a noi, impegni e formazione non all'altezza.
Ad inizio campionato non avresti messo 1 euro sul milan per arrivare tra le prime 4, ora addirittura pensi anche di vincere lo scudetto. 
Siamo seri per favore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non è essere negativi è essere obiettivi.
> Un conto è tifare la propria squadra, un conto è rendersi conto di quello che c'è intorno a noi, impegni e formazione non all'altezza.
> Ad inizio campionato non avresti messo 1 euro sul milan per arrivare tra le prime 4, ora addirittura pensi anche di vincere lo scudetto.
> Siamo seri per favore.


Ma io sono serissimo, dobbiamo pensare che abbiamo fatto tutti questi punti per via dei rigori regalati? A inizio campionato la squadra era una outsider, ma a questo punto bisogna farsi due conti e essere ambiziosi.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I milanisti che oggi preferirebbero una vittoria della juve a quella dell'inter lo dicono solo perchè sono assuefatti ormai dagli scudetti bianconeri, trofei che nemmeno i diretti interessati festeggiano più, e quindi spingono per il mantenimento della situazione attuale rispetto a una rinascita nerazzurra che ci metterebbe in una posizione di debolezza e imbarazzo verso entrambe le nostre rivali storiche.
> 
> 
> Io credo la juve vada scalzata a priori perchè il sistema marcio che si è creato è figlio soprattutto della distruzione della competizione.
> ...


Hai centrato il punto. Lo scenario è veramente triste.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io dico sempre che con loro è come prendersela con gli handicappati.
> sono perdenti cronici. ovvio che siano frustrati.


Beh oddio anche gli juventini non scherzano. 
La differenza è che forse ogni tot uno juventino che ragiona lo trovi. Con gli interisti è difficile...

Chiudo l’ot con questo: La cosa che mi fa sorridere degli juventini è che le loro lamentele sono principalmente sugli arbitraggi delle loro partite o su quelle degli altri  senza vergogna proprio.


----------



## Tobi (15 Febbraio 2021)

Psicologicamente è stato meglio perdere con lo Spezia che subire K.0 e sorpasso proprio nel Derby. Anche un pari non sarebbe un risultato da buttare. L'importante è stare li e poi fare 3 punti obbligatori con la Roma


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Beh oddio anche gli juventini non scherzano.
> La differenza è che forse ogni tot uno juventino che ragiona lo trovi. Con gli interisti è difficile...
> 
> Chiudo l’ot con questo: La cosa che mi fa sorridere degli juventini è che le loro lamentele sono principalmente sugli arbitraggi delle loro partite o su quelle degli altri &#55357;&#56834; senza vergogna proprio.



io uno juventino che ragiona non l'ho mai trovato sinceramente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io uno juventino che ragiona non l'ho mai trovato sinceramente.



.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io uno juventino che ragiona non l'ho mai trovato sinceramente.


Merce molto rara ma qualcuno l'ho trovato.
Interisti, per quanto mi riguarda, 0.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io uno juventino che ragiona non l'ho mai trovato sinceramente.



.


----------

